# MTB Clothing



## Tommy_Boy (Jun 21, 2020)

Hey everyone, 


I’m just wondering where everyone is getting their Big & Tall MTB clothing? I’m looking to get some stuff but don’t know where has a decent selection. I’m looking to get loose jerseys, shorts, pants and cycling shorts with chamois. Thanks in advance!


----------



## toadmeister (Sep 24, 2017)

Tagged. I’m a 6’4” 270# Clydesdale


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NorCal_In_AZ (Sep 26, 2019)

Chamois-REI, LBS These I like to see and size in person. 
Shorts-Amazon really they’re loose fitting, as long as the waist fits it’s fine. 
Jerseys-Athletic shirts from Walmart, usually under $10

But hey, I’m not trying to impress anyone with my dress while riding. I’ve been married for 16 years, and she knows how I dress.


----------



## JonF1 (Oct 2, 2019)

For shorts, I recommend the Pearl Izumi Launch shorts. The inseam is 14-15" and plenty long for tall guys (i'm 6'4" with 36" inseam and its perfect). Waist sizes go up pretty high as well.

For other items, this site specifically has big/tall sizes. Not cheap, but none of the dedicated cycling brands are.

https://www.aerotechdesigns.com/big-size-cycling-clothing.html


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

The Black Bibs. I'm 6'7" and 250 and I wear these in XXL. Compression fit so they are close but very comfy for a taller rider:

https://www.theblackbibs.com/shop/bibs-tall


----------



## Shartist (Aug 15, 2018)

Skin’n shower curtains and large pieces of furniture for my threads. 

Where ya’ll finding adequately sized “rag on a stick” warshin’ implements these days? 

Yeeeeehaaawwwww!


----------



## Rolling_clydesdale (May 9, 2020)

How tall are you, i see on your other post you mention being 375#.


----------



## Tommy_Boy (Jun 21, 2020)

6’2”


----------



## Rolling_clydesdale (May 9, 2020)

I am 6'6" and 400lb, and made several clothing purchases this year that i think may help get you on the right path. So far I have found Aerotech Designs to be the best option for us bigger fellas. I typically wear a 3xlT t-shirt and 2xl shorts, or 44/46 pants. 

My purchases this year include:

Pearl izumi Pursuit Attack bib shorts(xxl) - Pros - good amount of compression, tight fit. Cons - the compression around the groin is a bit much and pushes my genitals into a bad position causing discomfort on longer rides

Pearl izumi padded shorts(xxxl) - no feedback yet, have not rode with them

AeroTech Tall Mens Elite Endurance Cycling Bib SHorts(xxxl) - Pros - Moderate compression, does not jam my genitals into the saddle or between my thighs, feels more like a wrestling singlet maintaining comfort on longer rides, has a pocket on the back, chamoi fits my body type well, has reflective strips on thighs for night riding Cons - none, liked them so much i bought a second pair

AeroTech Tall Mens Bib Tights Thermal Stretch Fleece - not cold enough to use yet, fit feels good, a little more compression than the elite bib, not as forgiving in the stomach my other bibs.

AeroTech High Visibility Full Zip SoftShell Cycling Jacket with 3M Scotchlite 360 Reflective(5xl) - Pros - warm, has pockets, 3M reflective strips work very well, price Cons - Sizing feels a bit small compared to other AeroTech products, because it is more of a jacket i thought it would fit a bit looser. 

AeroTech Tall Bike Jersey Long Sleeve Cycling Top with back pockets (4xl) - Pros - light weight a little more warmth on chilly rides vs the short sleeve, back pockets, 1/4 zip Cons - the wrist cuffs are a bit large/loose, I'm not sure if this was intentional to allow the sleeves to be rolled up when needed, not enough of an issue to prevent me from buying again.

AeroTech Mens Long Sleeve Merino Wool Jersey w/Zippered Pockets (4xl) - had to return was to tight to justify riding in. Really liked the feel and wish it came in a size that fit.

AeroTech Mens Hemisphere Power Grid Thermal Long Sleeve Jersey (4xl) - had to return was to tight to justify riding in. Really liked the feel and wish it came in a size that fit.

AeroTech Mens Commuter Urban Cargo Shorts Multi Sport Unpadded Casual Look (3xl) - Pros - Stretchy, multiple pockets, casual look, can be worn when not riding. Cons - 3xl is a bit snug, shorts are stretchy but included belt is not.

AeroTech Tall Bike Jersey Short Sleeve Cycling Top with back pockets (4xl) - Pros - good fit, rear pockets, 1/4 zip, light weight, cost. Cons - color bled easily until washed a few times, would not prevent from buying again would just wash two or three times before using.

I ordered several items from Theblackbibs.com, all of them had to be sent back due to sizing. Their sizing appears to be much smaller than AeroTech and Pearl iZumi's.

Hope this helps get you started.


----------



## Joe Handlebar (Apr 12, 2016)

JonF1 said:


> For shorts, I recommend the Pearl Izumi Launch shorts. The inseam is 14-15" and plenty long for tall guys (i'm 6'4" with 36" inseam and its perfect). Waist sizes go up pretty high as well.
> 
> For other items, this site specifically has big/tall sizes. Not cheap, but none of the dedicated cycling brands are.
> 
> https://www.aerotechdesigns.com/big-size-cycling-clothing.html


Those are not outrageous prices by any means when it comes to riding gear. Unless they're total crap...seems like some pretty good deals in there.


----------



## Tommy_Boy (Jun 21, 2020)

Wow! Thanks for the help. I will check out your list. I appreciate it!


----------



## ShakyDog (Oct 24, 2019)

Ordered a couple pairs of shorts from Urban Cycling Apparel. They are holding up nicely. I liked the price and thought I would try them out.

Steve


----------



## toadmeister (Sep 24, 2017)

Rolling_clydesdale said:


> I am 6'6" and 400lb, and made several clothing purchases this year that i think may help get you on the right path. So far I have found Aerotech Designs to be the best option for us bigger fellas. I typically wear a 3xlT t-shirt and 2xl shorts, or 44/46 pants.
> 
> My purchases this year include:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reviews. I have a couple Aerotech items and like their brand. I was interested in a couple of the items you mentioned above, This is helpful.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pasta4lnch (May 29, 2020)

ShakyDog said:


> Ordered a couple pairs of shorts from Urban Cycling Apparel. They are holding up nicely. I liked the price and thought I would try them out.
> 
> Steve


Reasonable prices here. I got a cheap pair of bibs on Amazon to try under my gym shorts and they worked great (never wore them before). They were like $40 - but they're a bit too small and sadly it was their largest size...


----------



## masonmoa (Jul 11, 2011)

Guess it depends on how big your waist is. I'm 6'5" and 275 with a 38-40" waist. When I was 340 and just started riding, I was able to wear some REI and Fox baggy shorts in size 44. North Face also made some 42" baggies that were huge. Now I'm in Fox and Patagonia baggies in size 40, altho they're getting kinda loose on me now. As for shirts/jerseys, when I was heavier I used to just wear some 3XL Under Armor stuff, but now I wear XXL Patagonia, North Face or Giro, and in the cold I wear a XXLT Carhartt thermal base layer underneath my regular shirts. But I do find most jerseys run a little smaller, or are too short, compared to street clothes.


----------



## hardtail1416 (Oct 18, 2019)

Thought I would contribute here.

Purchased my first mtn bike clothing a year ago based on recommendations from posts on mtbr. Aerotech kept being brought up, so I gave them a try. They have a wide variety of clothing, shorts,bibs,jersey's etc.

A year ago I was 265lbs with 44" waist and 5'8" tall. I'm 20 lbs lighter today thanks in part to cycling.

I have tried 3 products.

1) Aero Tech Men's Top Shelf Bib Shorts SM110 BK, XX-Large. https://www.aerotechdesigns.com/top-shelf-cycling-bibs-for-men.html

I have really liked these. The top shelf chamois pad is really good. However, I would like maybe one notch more padding in a perfect world. These are still good and I would buy again if I could not find the "perfect" chamois. For my size of 265,I was at the top range of being able to fit into these. At 20 lbs lighter today these fit better.

I am considering these bibs with the gel chamois pad for the future.
https://www.aerotechdesigns.com/atd-mens-gel-touring-bib-shorts.html

2)Aero Tech Mens Bib Tights-Thermal Fleece Padded. TMP104BK- XX-Large. https://www.aerotechdesigns.com/mestflbibti.html

These are really comfortable and warm.Maybe a bit long in length for my height but still ok. Really good in 30-50 degree temps. Chamois seems fine in this model and is comfortable. For my size of 265, I was at the top range of being able to fit into these. At 20 pounds lighter today they fit better.

3) Aero Tech Men's Classic padded bike shorts. https://www.aerotechdesigns.com/mens-classic-padded-bke-short.html
The short seemed fine. However the "classic chamois" was too thin for me. Not comfortable on my saddle.

Of course they have many other versions of padded bike shorts.


----------



## jhawkst3vo (Dec 13, 2020)

I'm new to this so take this with a grain of salt, but I got a few pairs of these and they've been pretty money. Warm and don't get caught in my chain. For the record, 6.4 and 300#

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B071FJ8D54/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awdb_imm_t1_xdx1Fb9PWGF7A?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## toadmeister (Sep 24, 2017)

jhawkst3vo said:


> I'm new to this so take this with a grain of salt, but I got a few pairs of these and they've been pretty money. Warm and don't get caught in my chain. For the record, 6.4 and 300#
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B071FJ8D54/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awdb_imm_t1_xdx1Fb9PWGF7A?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


Was interested but saw they are like 60% cotton, that's a no-go for me.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ladljon (Nov 30, 2011)

Check out pedalclothing.com


----------



## toadmeister (Sep 24, 2017)

ladljon said:


> Check out pedalclothing.com


I see they have jerseys up to 5XL, but according to their charts that's only going to fit someone up to about 240#, tight fitting 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ameliasheperd88 (Dec 12, 2020)

toadmeister said:


> I see they have jerseys up to 5XL, but according to their charts about astroworld hoodie tie dye that's only going to fit someone up to about 240#, tight fitting
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I have experienced same, send reviews about it.


----------



## astroworldmerch (Feb 19, 2021)

I have order an astroworld merch hoodie according to the chart but it is also tight. may be there are some difference in the size chart


----------



## dixonfel (Nov 22, 2021)

And I'm afraid to order online.


----------



## stelocobus (Dec 23, 2021)

Hi! I'm wondering if anyone can tell me how to choose clothes for cycling. I am a Muslim and therefore I am obliged to wear modest clothes for women in accordance with the traditions. But I need these clothes to also be comfortable and not restrict my movements while cycling and it was not too hot. Besides, because of the pandemic, I now order everything online. Hijabs, abayas or sportswear - everything needs to be ordered in online stores. Maybe someone can tell me how to handle this situation. Thanks.


----------

